# iHobby Reports from CultTVman



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Several iHobby updates from CultTVman on his site. Check it out:

http://culttvman.com/main/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for tha update Steve :thumbsup:
That Elvira kit looks Super,and I'll be very interested in the Munster car figures too.
It will be interesting to see the Kiss and Beatles prepainted kits too...any shots of the Moebius Dracula?
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> thanks for tha update Steve :thumbsup:
> That Elvira kit looks Super,and I'll be very interested in the Munster car figures too.
> It will be interesting to see the Kiss and Beatles prepainted kits too...any shots of the Moebius Dracula?
> Mcdee


There were 3 parts to Steve's report and one of them had some built up and painted Dracula shots. It looks very good although Legosi himself looks at a very young age in the sculpt. That is definitely one on the buy list as is Elvira. And I am building the Munster's cars and it would be nice to have a set of figures to go with them so that likely will be on the buy list and then I will probably have duplicates of the cars. Looks like some fun stuff coming to add to the stack of unbuilt kits in the shop. I need to buy another display case as well. But I am not into buying prebuilt and painted kits, the reason I enjoy modeling is that I did the finished product, anyone can buy a display model already done.

Bob K.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking forward to the Gold Knight as well!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Leif Ericson with all the parts!!!! WOOHOO!
That's why i only bought a few of the UFO - hoping this would happen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bob...I revisited the site and saw the Dracula shots...a must have :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love the status report! 

A lot is coming in 2011!

MMM


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, great news all arround! Some of my must purchase list:

Moebius:
Dracula (pre-ordered from cult's)
Deluxe Dracula 2 figure kit
Galactica (pre-ordered from cult's)
2001 Orion
1/25 Dark Knight Tumbler
Galactica Centurion
Mark VII Viper
Galactica Cylon Raider (not announced but down the road ?)
1/128 Spindrift

Round 2:
Leif Ericson

Pegasus Hobbies:
Great White Shark (must get 2, 1 for each head)
My favorite Martin

Revell: Gold Knight on Horse

Atlantis:
Blackbeard
Captain Kidd

2011 looks like a good year except no 1/350 tos Enterprise from Round 2 ! I knew that would not be included. They should at least make an announcement that the project is dead so we can all mourn and get on with our modeling lives. Oh well.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

look at all the new moebius kits then look at round 2 that proves round 2 are living off there repops and not interesed in making anything new. if they had the 1/350 tos e for sale i would have bought at least 4 or 5 kits and i am not the only one judging by the people on this forum round 2 has dropped the ball on the tos e which would make them easy money. i also think the tos e is dead.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I don't think the TOS Enterprise is dead, but on Hiatus. The economy is in a serious slump, and money is tight everywhere. I don't understand why this is so hard for everyone to understand.
Frankly, I'm somewhat relieved that the big E isn't coming out yet. My financial situation has gone to s*** and as much as I would like to be able to get a big E right now, I'm not sure I could. 
This may be part of the reason that the big E is on hold. MAYBE they are waiting until more customers are better off financially so they are assured of the sales they will NEED to make the endeavor as profitable as possible.
Whatever the reason, I am pleased that they are making decisions that will assure that they stay in business. I feel confident that when the time is right, we WILL get our beloved TOS E in its 1/350 glory.
Be patient my friends. I am sure it will happen. Round 2 is aware of how we feel, and they are fans too. I think they want to do it as badly as we want it. They know it will do well.
But I wouldn't want them to give it to us at the expense of their business, and sacrifice other wonderful things they would have to offer to us in the future. Hey we're talking about Round 2 here. Do you realize all the molds they have in their store room right now? They could do repops for a couple of years and keep most folks happy.
Bottom line is, I think the big E will happen. If not now, then sometime in the future. Enjoy what we ARE getting and trust Tom to do what is right for Round 2. He has been there before, and I don't want to hear about Round 2 disappearing like Polar lights did. That was a very dark time in my life, when Polar lights bought the farm. We as model assemblers(nod to Dave Merriman. sp?) have a lot more to loss if Round 2 disappears.

Model on

Dave

.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree with what you have said kangg7 money is tight but moebius has found the money to invest in new kits and keep the money rolling in but round 2 have not that in its self says it all. polar lights only disappeared because tom was offered big money for his company i for one do not want round 2 to just repop i would like to see some new trek kits big or small.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ken,

Since you posted a similar message on Bat Toys' iHobby thread, I'll post the same response here.

I don't understand why you're so disappointed in Round 2's reissues of the Star Trek vehicles so far. The Vulcan shuttlecraft, Space Station K-7, and Romulan Bird of Prey haven't been reissued for thirty years and more. And like the 18 inch _Enterprise_, they've been repopped with far more accurate decals than ever came with any previous editions.

Reissuing old models from existing models is hopefully going to bring in the capital to allow R2 to invest in new tooling - as they're doing right now with the 1/25 scale 1966 Batmobile kits. As a figure modeler, I was thrilled to see their reissues of the Strange Change and Dark Shadows kits; they've been out of production for many decades, too. Sure, I've got my fingers crossed for reissues of the Disney Pirates of the Carribean and Haunted Mansion models - but next year I'll have my hands full building the current crop (for myself this time).

I said it on the other thread and I'll say it here: R2 is well aware of what our wants are - build what you have so you can make room in your stash for what's coming.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Economy bad? Well if you make excuses that is the reason R2 isn't doing alot of new tooling, tell Moebius that! Look how many ALL NEW kits Moebius is doing...Frank isn't investing in those kits if the kits right now aren't selling!

I like what R2 is doing with repops and the new Batmobile looks great, I just am baffled why a sure thing seller like the E 1/350 isn't forthcoming. More tins, really R2, is that what modelers really want??
Gary


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm afraid I agree: It looks like Round 2 will not produce the big E. The economy is no excuse -- for one, it's turning up a little bit, and for another, these are the kinds of products you'd put out in a tight economy. Bad economy certainly hasn't slowed down the pace at Moebius or Pegasus or Atlantis -- or even the big guys. 

The decision makers are not the guys we hear from on these boards. They're Tom Lowe and his finance people, and it's not a good bet that they're passionate about this kit. Tom's no Frank. If Round 2 wanted to do it, they'd have done it when the interest was hot. I only wish they'd be honest and just tell us it's dead, rather than telling us nothing.

And you can bet that one reason they're not straight with us is they don't want anyone competing for the relatively few dollars going to Trek kits (relatively, as compared to other mass market products), not even the garage kit guys.

My guess is that once Gary Kerr did the design work, they took one look at the investment necessary to do a big kit (probably a good deal more than it took for the refit, just by virtue of the higher prices today of work in China) and decided not to sink the big money into it. 

But they can make easy money on the AMT kits, and so they reproduce those. It's an endless, cynical chain -- a tin, a regular box, a tin in a different color, a glow, a glow tin, a glow tin in a different color, some extra parts, an edition with new decals, an edition with new decals and glow parts in a tin in a different color, and before you know it, the same old '60s kit has been milked for years.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Gentlemen, 
I was not suggesting that Round 2 was unable to produce the big E because they are in financial hardship. What I was suggesting was that they may have put this kit on hold because the number of CUSTOMERS which would be able to purchase this kit are diminished right now because of the economy.
IF the number of CUSTOMERS able to make a BIG kit purchase has gone down, then the amount of profit for said expensive kit would go down too. Right now smaller kits are going to move better than the big ones for obvious reasons, which might explain why Moebius is doing the new Spindrift in the scale they are right now.
Just a thought is all, for what it is worth.

Model on...

Dave


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I appreciate your cutting Round 2 some slack, kangg. On the Sci-Fi Modeling forum they're crying bloody murder over not getting the 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_ in their hot little hands. No mention of how nice to have affordable K-7s or Romulan BOPs, just snide remarks about how the word "Enterprise" got misspelled on the mockup box in the R2 display. Frankly, the tone of these posts make me wonder how old some of these guys really are.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Frankly, the tone of these posts make me wonder how old some of these guys really are.


Happy to settle that question: 47.

Actually, that's snide, and don't mean to start something with you. You've been pretty balanced. But don't mistake my complaint. It's not the lack of a big E alone that prompts criticism. It's the lack ofnews following the early announcement, plus the philosophy of tinkering with reissues to fill out the product line, plus the lack of communication, that forms the body of my unhappy reaction to the iHobby news.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kit,

If I've been snide, I feel I can safely say that I've been no worse than the other posts I've read about Round 2. Now, since you've been even handed with me, allow to return the courtesy. CultTVman has updated his iHobby pages and here's a link to the one that specifically addresses the 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=14127.

You're not going to like it, but at least it's the straight story.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark,

You misunderstood me. I didn't mean you had been snide -- I meant I had perhaps been snide, and was trying to recognize that and pull back a bit. You've been thoughtful, and I appreciate it.

You're right. Cult's report is not good news. Kinda makes me think my guesses are not far off the mark.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Problem some don't see is that the sci-fi part of modelling and then sub catagorizing the Star Trek kits in that are small compared to the other subjects out there" automotive, arcraft, armor and ships. Round 2 has a lot more kits to sell to a bigger slice of the modelers pie than just sci-fi. Im glad they reissued the Batmobile and Aurora figures in glow plus the other figute kits to come. I also like the other sci-fi reissues as well. I bet the automotive guys are gratefull for their reissues as well, not to mention the action figure guys, etc. Round 2 has more to look at that just the models Moebius sells. I/m glad we are getting this amount of plastic from all the companies - look at what we had a few years ago- was pretty dismal then.
Steve


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kit,

That's what the written word can do to ya. Let's have an e-beer and call it even. If it makes you feel any better, at one time Polar Lights said they would never rerelease the Guillotine; now it's out again - in a glow version, yet. At least they say that they want to do the 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_, so whenever they feel it will be feasible for them to do it, you betcha they will.

Let's see...if the AMT 1/650-ish scale E is 18 inches long, a 1/350 scale starship would be 33.43 inches long if my calculations are correct. While you're waiting for the model to come out, you might want to start working on that new shelf!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll try it...the power of positive thinking! yes it will happen...yes it will happen! Still on life support ....but the patient is still breathing! Lets all keep our fingers crossed and think positive thoughts! Hey..I'm trying to convince myself ! Breathing is very shallow though....I forgot...think positive..


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

kangg7 said:


> Gentlemen,
> I was not suggesting that Round 2 was unable to produce the big E because they are in financial hardship. What I was suggesting was that they may have put this kit on hold because the number of CUSTOMERS which would be able to purchase this kit are diminished right now because of the economy.
> IF the number of CUSTOMERS able to make a BIG kit purchase has gone down, then the amount of profit for said expensive kit would go down too. Right now smaller kits are going to move better than the big ones for obvious reasons, which might explain why Moebius is doing the new Spindrift in the scale they are right now.
> Just a thought is all, for what it is worth.
> ...


at 1/28 scale what would that put the Moebius Spindrift kit at?


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Fortress, better go back and look again. The announcement was 1/128, not 1/28. I am thankful that Moebius is taking the time and money to redo this classic ship, but right now the official word is it will be small. We all have high hopes though that it will be the precursor to a big scale Spindrift sometime in the future.

Model on...

Dave


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Remember gentlemen, it is a hobby for us (as well as a passion) that we spend our spare time and spare money (what little some of us have) on to satisfy our interests. But whether the owner of a company is passionate about a subject or not it is first primarily a business to him. I don't know the current costs of designing and producing molds and final kits of a new model but I do know it is quite costly. And also dealing primarily with Chinese companies to get all that done is a very difficult task. Ask Scott at Monarch about that side of it. But it is likely the bigger companies like Moebius and Round 2 have very good Chinese companies they work with so they can get things done reliably and at reasonable cost. To amortize the cost of a large kit such as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise it is going to have to sell 50K+ kits or more. How many modelers out there are going to plunk down $100+ for it? I will and a couple of hundred on this board will but are there that many modelers out there that will hit the number count? Possibly but it is very risky. And even that possibility is unlikely to make it a runaway best seller generating huge amounts of profit for Round 2. So while the modelers who want it so badly complain and complain about it, it is time they stepped back and realize what it takes to produce and make a profit on a kit like this and realize for the manufacturer it is primarily a business.

Bob K.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

kangg7 said:


> Fortress, better go back and look again. The announcement was 1/128, not 1/28. I am thankful that Moebius is taking the time and money to redo this classic ship, but right now the official word is it will be small. We all have high hopes though that it will be the precursor to a big scale Spindrift sometime in the future.
> 
> Model on...
> 
> Dave


I did and thanks for the heads up. Kangg7, Small Spindrift...that's kinda
pun is it not. Might be better to wait for the market to get better that
way a bigger kit might be more cost effective.

fortress


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> To amortize the cost of a large kit such as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise it is going to have to sell 50K+ kits or more. How many modelers out there are going to plunk down $100+ for it? I will and a couple of hundred on this board will but are there that many modelers out there that will hit the number count? Possibly but it is very risky. Bob K.


Well put indeed. And how many hobby retail outlets are going to be willing to take that chance with them? Hobby Lobby doesn't even stock the newer 1/1000 Refit or other newer re-pops here in South Bend, IN (Round 2's home town). No Spock and snake, no Vulcan Shuttle, no K7 or mystery ship. In fact, there isn't a Hobby Shop in town here stocking those kits. I know, I've looked and I can't even stop in at Round 2 headquarters (I live in the same town) to buy them. They are not set up for retail sales. They are going to need requests from retailers for the kit before they plunk down the cash for tooling up something this big in this economy. IF you want the kit, start emailing or calling your local hobby retailer.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hobby Lobby for the most part should have been called Crafty Dafty. They are not a hobby store at all. We went into a new one in Orlando 3 weeks ago and the store was huge but the hobby aisle was lost in a remote corner and one aisle long. I would go there for model enhancements or maybe some specialty paints but never to do any real hobby shopping. It was a big let down some years back when I went into one for the first time. They are really a direct competitor to Michael's which I pick up those specialty paints from time to time. Because we have no local hobby shops any longer I do 95% of my kit and supply purchases online primarily from Cult and Mega.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...I do 95% of my kit and supply purchases online primarily from Cult and Mega.


It's a pity that things have turned out this way, that brick-and-mortar hobby shops are going the way of the dinosaur. But if that's what we're facing, then so be it. As long as the model kit and supplies manufacturers can stay in business I'm happy.

The IPMS is making a constant effort to bring the younger generation into the hobby, which is another reason to join.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> It's a pity that things have turned out this way, that brick-and-mortar hobby shops are going the way of the dinosaur. But if that's what we're facing, then so be it. As long as the model kit and supplies manufacturers can stay in business I'm happy.
> 
> The IPMS is making a constant effort to bring the younger generation into the hobby, which is another reason to join.


I am an IPMS member and have been for a few years. I grew up in Tarpon Springs, FL and whenever we went to Clearwater I always tried to get the parents to take me to the House of Hobbies so I could spend my lawn mowing money. I would also buy paints and models at the McCrory's in downtown Tarpon. For the most part those days are gone from the US. The hobby shop actually ended up moving to only a couple of miles from where I was raised and I would have been over there a bunch more if he was there when I was growing up. But I had two sons and neither ended up being much interested. I have attempted to interest a couple of nephews but their interest is in video games and computers. I really think that is what killed it for the current generation and most want instant gratification interests and not something they have to spend time and effort on. I am very glad I grew up when I did, much simpler times without all those gadgets to provide that instant gratification. We were outside most of the daylight hours running and playing and then evenings reading, building models, or watching 1 of 3 TV stations! I actually feel sorry for kids growing up these days.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Me, too.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My 11 year-old daughter is every bit as happy and engaged as I was at her age. My childhood wasn't "superior" to hers anymore than my father's childhood was superior to mine.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> We were outside most of the daylight hours running and playing and then evenings reading, building models, or watching 1 of 3 TV stations! I actually feel sorry for kids growing up these days.
> 
> Bob K.


The youth of today has the internet and videogames, which is just typing really, competing with model kits. Our generation had the advantage of building models that helps us learn to follow manuals, paint and engineer.
It's really to a kids advantage to build a model kit a few times.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Today, two-year-olds can have their imaginations fired up with an iPod Touch, and five-year-olds can read books on their own. The wisdom of the world is accessible to them. 

My grandparents learned to play piano when they were just kids, and grew up when live entertainment was cheap and plentiful.

Our hobby had a golden age that lasted 20 years, if that. Before and after, childhood was and is as wonderful as it was for us.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

BatToys said:


> The youth of today has the internet and videogames, which is just typing really, competing with model kits. Our generation had the advantage of building models that helps us learn to follow manuals, paint and engineer.
> It's really to a kids advantage to build a model kit a few times.


I don't want to belabor my beliefs (and observations) but all of my friends and brothers built at least a couple of models when we were growing up. I had two sons and both are out of college and have good jobs and I am very proud of them. I also know that not every kid wants to build models, my dad was raised on a farm and never did and my older son built rockets with me for 2-3 years with a little arm twisting while the younger did not. They both played video games but we did have a limit and also restricted what they played. However in this day and age kids do not have free reign on running around out doors completely free of real time supervision. How many kids, even in relatively safe neighborhoods, can do this or are allowed to any longer. People have become fearful for their kids and our parents were not. Also, we had woods and beaches nearby while today those neighborhoods are completely developed into housing and shopping. And we had one TV with 3 channels (for a good part of my youth) and it was shared by the family so TV watching was somewhat limited. My nephews and nieces spend almost all their free time in the house, which my boys did too, and a great part of that is simply being entertained. We entertained ourselves by outdoors play and creative activities. They do have extracurricular activities but those are controlled and specific. We created our own. I don't fault parents about some of this, the world honestly is more dangerous. But I think to have been limited when I was growing up and always doing these pre-planned and developmental activities wouldn't have been near as much fun. Just saying, not criticizing anyone. It is a sign of the changes and some of those changes were our faults. I am glad I developed my modeling interest and very happy I had all the simple fun I did as a kid without all the electronics that likely would have kept me amused but not with healthy outdoor activities and a fun and simple childhood.

Bob K.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BatToys said:


> It's really to a kids advantage to build a model kit a few times.


Yes - as long as it's built out of balsa wood and tissue paper - none of that modern pre-molded styrene crap. And pouring your own lead soldiers is advantageous too - to heck with buying those sissified dolls they call "action figures". So is making your own boats out of newspapers. Kids today can just go buy a wind-up boat at Woolworths. Where's the challenge or fun in that? I really feel sorry for kids today. All they want to do is watch TV, listen to loud music on their transistor radios, and read comic books!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

what i see now (running a hobby shop and working for a university for 12 years) are two things:

1) kits today are generally just stupid. they cant think for themselves. They don't have any motivation to do anything creative. Don't have the patience to follow instructions, wait for paint to dry, etc. Don't have common sense. And they aren't interested in anything of any real value or use.

2) parents overparent. They won't let kids do anything (if the kit is the least bit inclined). I will see them in my shop... 10-12 year old kid wants a model B-17 like grand dad flew in World War II... the mom freaks... YOU WILL MAKE A MESS! YOU WILL GET GLUE ALL OVER EVERTHING. YOU CANT DO THAT YOU CANT CANT CANT CANT. IF the parent gets past the kid wanting to build a model, and they ask me what stuff they need (and don't freak at glue) they freak out over an X-Acto knife. OH MY GOD HE CAN CUT HIMSELF!!! Ehhh so what. Isn't that part of LEARNING. And we aren't talking giving a knife to a 2 year old. At 12 or 13 a kid is certainly able to use some "adult" tools.

So generally models are the passtime of adults...

And the notion that kits cost too much for younger kids to buy... BS. Every teenager I know has one or all of these: a car with $2000 rims, custom sound system, Xbox AND PS 3, an ipod, etc.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> what i see now (running a hobby shop and working for a university for 12 years) are two things:
> 
> 1) *kits today are generally just stupid. they cant think for themselves. They don't have any motivation to do anything creative. Don't have the patience to follow instructions, wait for paint to dry, etc. Don't have common sense. And they aren't interested in anything of any real value or use.*
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, but you have negated any claim to reasonable discussion with your statements in "Number 1". 

Give us a break.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zorro said:


> Yes - as long as it's built out of balsa wood and tissue paper - none of that modern pre-molded styrene crap. And pouring your own lead soldiers is advantageous too - to heck with buying those sissified dolls they call "action figures". So is making your own boats out of newspapers. Kids today can just go buy a wind-up boat at Woolworths. Where's the challenge or fun in that? I really feel sorry for kids today. All they want to do is watch TV, listen to loud music on their transistor radios, and read comic books!


Dad...?...Dad, is that you...?...
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Zorro said:


> Sorry, but you have negated any claim to reasonable discussion with your statements in "Number 1".
> 
> Give us a break.


djnick has a point. I can't begin to count how many 20 somethings beg me for gas money all with the identical fake sob story. And most don't look poor.
I think bringing back the draft would give them something to do.

Of course not all kids are like that but it seems every generation it increases.

Going back to my first point. Kids, not teenagers, today have a lot of competition for their time so are missing out on building model kits which teaches skills that they cannot learn on the time consuming Internet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I think my Dad's childhood WAS better than mine. Well, aside from being in the middle of the Great Depression. He was a pilot at the age of 14 and barnstorming across the country in his teens, before there were many rules about what you were allowed to do with an airplane. I just sat home building models! :freak:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

BatToys said:


> djnick has a point. I can't begin to count how many 20 somethings beg me for gas money all with the identical fake sob story. And most don't look poor.
> I think bringing back the draft would give them something to do.
> 
> Of course not all kids are like that but it seems every generation it increases.
> ...


I love my hobby, but honestly -- building model kits? That's the great lost art of our time? And I don't know about you, but I've learned plenty of skills on the Internet, including modeling techniques.

And maybe it seems like kids have changed when what really has changed is that kids were the same age as you and me back then, and now are a lot younger.

I'm with Zorro, back in 1966, complaining that those cockamamie kids have forgotten how to build crystal radios or roll their own cigarettes.


----------

